# Took Down a BIG ONE today



## ttwichell (Sep 5, 2016)

Poplar trunk about 70 feet high, 67" diameter with bark, 62" without. Rigged it to pull as it was in a tight area, "backyard" in town. Saws used were a Stihl 880 Magnum with a 50" Cannon Superbar for the notch and main backcut..Clean up the rest of the back cut with a 461 with 28" Rollomatic, Wedged and pulled. For around here its a monster. Did it for a friend and hated to see this trunk rot where it was. I plan to take the logs home to feed my pet saws!!


----------



## Tree94 (Sep 6, 2016)

wow, yeah that is a big one. nice work!


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice "Trophy Hunter" pics of you & the tree!


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 8, 2016)

Wow. Not too many people have something like that in their yard. Count the rings if you can, would like to know it's age. Save a big cookie for a coffee table.


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 27, 2016)

Poplar or cotton wood?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 27, 2016)

no tree to big said:


> Poplar or cotton wood?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Cottonwood is a poplar tree. As is aspen.


----------



## RobbyBoy32 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice man. 880 ftw


----------

